

Show HN: Mobcrush, an iOS sdk to stream your game to Twitch.tv, Hitbox.tv, etc. - jgh
http://www.mobcrush.com

======
Rizzo95
Looks cool. Just some feedback.. You should make your logo on your home page a
bright color with a black outline. It's hard to see.

------
jgh
You can download the binary for free from
[http://www.gum.co/mobcrush](http://www.gum.co/mobcrush)

